# My new classic, need help



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi.

just got my new classic...

Followed instructions from the sticky at the top of the page...

now, my espresso is taking ages to come out... Dribbling really slow, its got creama etc...and made a half decent latte, bit weak cause it didnt come out very fast...

unfortunatly i dont have the non pressurised basket yet.. So am using the supplied double shot basket with the little rubber turbo creama thing in it.... Could this be the problem, its coming out sooo slow.... Like doesnt start for at least 10 seconds, and dribbles out over a minute...

i am ordering a proper basket today... But i would of thought it would of come out a bit better than this... ?... Im sure Its all primed properly etc....coffee is really fine... Followed instructions to the t.. Am i right in thinking i dont have to tamp the coffee very hard, just minimal??

Any helpful advice would be appreciated....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What coffee are you using? Is it pre-ground or did you grind it yourself?

Does the water flow freely without the pf locked in place?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The non-pressurised basket is designed to be more 'forgiving' when it comes to grind. Basically, the manufacturer figures the owner won't bother with a decent grinder and/or will use a coarser level of grind for which the pressurised basket is designed for. If you are using a proper espresso grind, it is probably choking the non-pressurised basket leading to the problems you're encountering.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Agree with what's been said. As long as water flows without coffee in or the basket in then it's the coffee that's slowing it. That's due to too fine a ground. Try a coarser grind and make sure water pours when no coffee there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't think the OP has a grinder tho..... If they don't then it's over dosed in the PF


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And order a new basket today, ditch the crap you got with it....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> And order a new basket today, ditch the crap you got with it....


But if he doesn't have a grinder and is using pre ground .......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> But if he doesn't have a grinder and is using pre ground .......


Then he needs to purchase a grinder...

Does it make a vast difference using the pressurised with pre ground to the non pressurised with pre ground?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks guys,

yeah ground it myself, with my bodum bistro(sorry)

it all flows properly through the group head and porta filter with no coffee in....

just popped to see my barista, i took a sample of my grind, and he said it is way to fine for pressurised basket... Same as you guys are saying, its choking!!! . He also said its a really good grind for a non pressurised basket... He also couldnt believe the quality of the grind from the bodum, he showed me his grind from his commercial malikonk (wrong spelling i know) and it was very similar in grind...

he also very kindly lent me a couple of baskets, a VST? He said, i think? so my machine is now heating up and im going to try my very first proper espresso,...

Thanks for all your help, ding ding round 2


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Can i just ask double check the basic procedure for use everyday?

turn machine on.

wait 15-30 mins

With portafilter in

take portafilter off

fill it with coffee

run water through group head

attach portafilter

hit brew.

what i really want to clarify is priming the pump, does that need to be done everytime? Also do i have to run water through steam wand everytime ??


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

OMG!! success, just pulled 2oz in 28 seconds... And it was delightful..

Over the moon with that for my first ever espresso..... All on the bodum bistro into the VST double shot basket... Im sure the grind wouldn't be quite right for a pro.... but for a rookie like me it seemed to taste very nice....

So pleased


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Turn on, wait 20 - 30 mins with porta fitted.

Fill porta with ground coffee, tamp firmly and evenly.

Pop back porta back in.

Put scales under cup under porta.

Hit brew button.

Turn off when just short of desired weight.

Hit steam button, wait for light to go red.

Steam milk.

Turn off steam button.

This is the basic way to use machine, you can play around and try priming pumps, pre infusion later, just get this right and let us know how it tastes.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thankyou froggy...

ill follow you on twitter, im @burnzy378


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

After you use the steam function switch turn the steam switch back off and run the brew switch til you get water flowing out the group again


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mike mc said:


> After you use the steam function switch turn the steam switch back off and run the brew switch til you get water flowing out the group again


Just to add to the above make sure you don't have a portafilter full of used coffee in the group when you do this. As it can get a bit messy.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Mike mc said:


> After you use the steam function switch turn the steam switch back off and run the brew switch til you get water flowing out the group again


Thanks mike, yeah i noticed it was steam coming out at first, Then the water flowed again...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Just to add to the above make sure you don't have a portafilter full of used coffee in the group when you do this. As it can get a bit messy.


Cool, im just taking it really slow at the moment, until i get used to it, i dont want to break anything... But for now, i think ive given myself a bit of a coffee headache... I drunk a really sour espresso i made with rubbish supplied basket.... Ugh


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I found keeping everything nice and clean and flushing the group between shots gave me the the best results. It helps to put a spare cup or similar under the group when flushing as the drip tray soon fills up. Don't know if you have them but One thing you will need on your journey is a set of jewellers scales off eBay, these will help with dosing . + these are not expensive at all.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181168248008


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> I found keeping everything nice and clean and flushing the group between shots gave me the the best results. It helps to put a spare cup or similar under the group when flushing as the drip tray soon fills up. Don't know if you have them but One thing you will need on your journey is a set of jewellers scales off eBay, these will help with dosing . + these are not expensive at all.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181168248008


thankyou,

as i said my local barista lent me a vst double basket... Its a ridgeless one, not sure size... But now looking to order my own from hasbean, but it says will fit 60mm portafilter, but i believe the one for the classic is 58mm?

Any ideas?

Thanks sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Burnzy said:


> thankyou,
> 
> as i said my local barista lent me a vst double basket... Its a ridgeless one, not sure size... But now looking to order my own from hasbean, but it says will fit 60mm portafilter, but i believe the one for the classic is 58mm?
> 
> ...


most people go for these

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

By all means order a vst if you want , but I'm unsure of the benefits you would get from it using your grinder.

Vst need a more consistent and finer grind than a normal stock basket . I'm not sure that grinder will be a match for it .

You would be better saving the money towards a more capable grinder .


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

As far as I know 58mm is the standard professional size. Maybe they are including the lip of basket in their measurement of 60mm ?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

If using a vst you will need a 58.4mm torr tamper or if you can get hold of one a 58.35mm from made by knock


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd have to echo what Boots said. VST baskets are notoriously fickle and will expose any bad technique. They can be fussy with poor grind distribution. They won't forgive an entry level grinder.

Put your cash in the "new grinder fund". It'll be more rewarding.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I forgot to say - with your set-up a VST won't make your coffee taste any nicer.... Quite the opposite


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'd have to echo what Boots said. VST baskets are notoriously fickle and will expose any bad technique. They can be fussy with poor grind distribution. They won't forgive an entry level grinder.
> 
> Put your cash in the "new grinder fund". It'll be more rewarding.


I'm only just getting to grips with mine really after a month or so.all down to my distribution thou.i find stirring the coffee whilst in the portafilter really helps with a good central pour

Bit frustrating at times but worth it when you nail it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep but the need a good grinder paired with them otherwise its false economy . the op just isn't going to reap the benefit in taste they can dleivery


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah ok thanks.. The one i pulled earlier seemed perfect though... Is there another one you can suggest for a beginner..?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> most people go for these
> 
> http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html


Ah just saw this, thanks


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Is the happy donkey one the same as this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004ZER1TA?vs=1 i dont know what to do, as the reviews on amazon are not great, many saying it does not fit the classic to well.... But it does look different to the happy donkey one... The happy donkey one looks more like the vst i have borrowed..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Burnzy said:


> Is the happy donkey one the same as this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004ZER1TA?vs=1 i dont know what to do, as the reviews on amazon are not great, many saying it does not fit the classic to well.... But it does look different to the happy donkey one... The happy donkey one looks more like the vst i have borrowed..


To be honest i think the baskets I have are from happy donkey and I know for sure but my friend has bought several things from them including baskets and has had no issues.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

If you want to send me a couple of quid via PayPal for postage I have a spare double basket that was with my naked portafilter when purchased.its yours if you want it


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Mike mc said:


> If you want to send me a couple of quid via PayPal for postage I have a spare double basket that was with my naked portafilter when purchased.its yours if you want it


Wow thats really nice of you, how do i pay into your paypal account?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Wow thats really nice of you, how do i pay into your paypal account?


Will pm you now mate


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep i know how to do, it.... If you want to pm your paypal email...


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Burnzy said:


> Yep i know how to do, it.... If you want to pm your paypal email...


You are very lucky. I just made an order for Non-pressure basket from HappyDonkey. It cost me more than £12 incl delivery.

I have no idea about the basket sold in Amazon. However, Happy Donkey did confirm that their basket is original Gaggia , Not a copy one.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

JK009 said:


> You are very lucky. I just made an order for Non-pressure basket from HappyDonkey. It cost me more than £12 incl delivery.
> 
> I have no idea about the basket sold in Amazon. However, Happy Donkey did confirm that their basket is original Gaggia , Not a copy one.


Yes i am, the ridiculous postage costs from Happy Donkey was what stopped me paying... It went from £5.99 to £12:70....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep it doesn't cost in well unless you're buying a few things from HD


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I just passed mine on to a nother forum member, nice thing about this forum!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Burnzy I will post yours first thing tomorrow.will miss the post office today by the time I finish work


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks mike you're a gent.


----------

